# I have to eat my words



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

At first I didn't like the look of the goat without the spoiler. So to see what some were liking about the spoilerless goat I decided to pull mine off and take a look. To make a long story short, I doubt if it will be going back on. All I've gotten is compliments on the car. Some never even mention anything about the spoiler being gone. I plugged the holes with four 3/8" and one 3/4" plastic plugs that I bought at Lowe's. I had to do a little filing with a rat-tail file to get the 3/8" plugs to fit. Also I painted the plugs with Dupli-Color's silver metallic paint for GM cars. Anyway. Click on *My GTO photos* and tell me what you think.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

dont have to click on the pictures, i just have to look out the window to see what a GTO without the spoiler looks like.

Welcome to the club. i think "elegant" is the word.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks good... I like your new rims better too.

BTW, I removed mine awhile ago


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

those thruxtons look great, and the "no spoiler"...adds some class to the car...it a REAL sleeper now !!!


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> At first I didn't like the look of the goat without the spoiler. So to see what some were liking about the spoilerless goat I decided to pull mine off and take a look. To make a long story short, I doubt if it will be going back on. All I've gotten is compliments on the car. Some never even mention anything about the spoiler being gone. I plugged the holes with four 3/8" and one 3/4" plastic plugs that I bought at Lowe's. I had to do a little filing with a rat-tail file to get the 3/8" plugs to fit. Also I painted the plugs with Dupli-Color's silver metallic paint for GM cars. Anyway. Click on *My GTO photos* and tell me what you think.


Looks good. Personally, I think a lot depends on the color, and I do like the Goat in silver sans the bread board.

The wheels look real good. Are they 18s? From the pics it seems as though you have the rear wheel fender lips cut for clearance . . . What width rim and tire are you running?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Looks good. Personally, I think a lot depends on the color, and I do like the Goat in silver sans the bread board.
> 
> The wheels look real good. Are they 18s? From the pics it seems as though you have the rear wheel fender lips cut for clearance . . . What width rim and tire are you running?


 :agree I think the color has a lot to do with the spoilerless looks too.

The front wheels are 19" x 8" (40mm) with 235/35 tires and the rears are 19" x 9.5" (45mm) with 245/35 tires. Yeah I had to trim the inner fender lip about 5/8". I used a jigsaw for that. I have no rubbing issues even with passengers in the back. Also I have the Pedders rear drag springs that are a lot stiffer than the stock ones. They eliminated a lot of the rear bounce and I haven't had anymore wheel hop since adding them. Also the ride is just as smooth.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Ya got me thinkin' now too......mine is Silver also and I like how it looks without spoiler. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Toldya.

The spoiler sucks much in the way of a$s.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Toldya.
> 
> The spoiler sucks much in the way of a$s.


Yeah I've been waiting for the *"I told you so"* speech  .


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yeah I've been waiting for the *"I told you so"* speech  .


Considering the source, he was late.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> At first I didn't like the look of the goat without the spoiler. So to see what some were liking about the spoilerless goat I decided to pull mine off and take a look. To make a long story short, I doubt if it will be going back on. All I've gotten is compliments on the car. Some never even mention anything about the spoiler being gone. I plugged the holes with four 3/8" and one 3/4" plastic plugs that I bought at Lowe's. I had to do a little filing with a rat-tail file to get the 3/8" plugs to fit. Also I painted the plugs with Dupli-Color's silver metallic paint for GM cars. Anyway. Click on *My GTO photos* and tell me what you think.



damn, i have tomorrow off, i might give it a try.. i swear forums have bonded my car and me more :cheers


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> damn, i have tomorrow off, i might give it a try.. i swear forums have bonded my car and me more :cheers


Looks too "innocent" without the spoiler!....IMO. :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Looks too "innocent" without the spoiler!....IMO. :cheers


And that's just what I want other's to think. That works out to my advantage for those unsuspecting fools who challenge my GrandAM, Cavalier or whatever they think it is  .


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> And that's just what I want other's to think. That works out to my advantage for those unsuspecting fools who challenge my GrandAM, Cavalier or whatever they think it is  .


 :rofl:


----------



## dotocomo (Sep 13, 2004)

*what the?*

In reply to 707GTOLS2, its people like you that endanger people.

Why the hell would you on purpose smash someones car? You dont know that the other lady knew she hit your car...was there any damage? and if there was why didnt you take down the number plate and leave a note.

Kicking someone elses car is just plain stupid and you continue the cycle.....not to mention your speeding that could have killed somebody.

Chill out bro...and maybe you shouldn't own a powerful sports car.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

damn it raining all day i guess i'll try anotherday...i will go ahead and pickup plugs....what woudl be a good match to cyclone grey or should i go black on the touch up??


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dotocomo said:


> In reply to 707GTOLS2, its people like you that endanger people.
> 
> Why the hell would you on purpose smash someones car? You dont know that the other lady knew she hit your car...was there any damage? and if there was why didnt you take down the number plate and leave a note.
> 
> ...


Uh, I think you meant for this to be in another thread :confused .


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> damn it raining all day i guess i'll try anotherday...i will go ahead and pickup plugs....what woudl be a good match to cyclone grey or should i go black on the touch up??


I wonder if the dealership can get you a small can of the cyclone gray. I know they can get the touch paint in the small 1 oz or larger container but brushing the plugs probably wouldn't look to good. If not I guess black wouldn't be bad. Or maybe you can just look through all the paint at a parts store and find something close. Chrysler may have a close match.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I wonder if the dealership can get you a small can of the cyclone gray. I know they can get the touch paint in the small 1 oz or larger container but brushing the plugs probably wouldn't look to good. If not I guess black wouldn't be bad. Or maybe you can just look through all the paint at a parts store and find something close. Chrysler may have a close match.


thanx i will try the next opputunity, how did you wrap spoiler to perserve for no damage?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> thanx i will try the next opputunity, how did you wrap spoiler to perserve for no damage?


I didn't wrap it. I just slid it under my daughter's bed for now.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

JMJ80 said:


> thanx i will try the next opputunity, how did you wrap spoiler to perserve for no damage?


Old pair of pants, cut out the zipper (no rivets) and sealed with lots of duct tape. Should at least keep major scratches from getting into the paint. Still need to be careful where it goes to minimize damage.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Almost looks like a BMW. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Im sorry if I come across as rude or mean but... A GTO is a GTO .. a real car enthusiast will know this.. LS2/LS1 might be harder to figure out... but 350HP is 350HP and if they racing you .. better believe they know its atleast 350HP unless they are a NUB about road racing, If thats the case u will prolly beat um anyhow LOL... If your looking for a real sleeper look.. drop on the JDM bodykit, rip off the GTO tags and change the hood... then u got a bad a$$ mitsu eclipse... LMAO :willy: arty: 
P.S. dont do it tho .. it ruins the whole GTO is a GTO look tho ... :willy: 

By the way car looks great man...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Vedli said:


> Im sorry if I come across as rude or mean but... A GTO is a GTO .. a real car enthusiast will know this.. LS2/LS1 might be harder to figure out... but 350HP is 350HP and if they racing you .. better believe they know its atleast 350HP unless they are a NUB about road racing, If thats the case u will prolly beat um anyhow LOL... If your looking for a real sleeper look.. drop on the JDM bodykit, rip off the GTO tags and change the hood... then u got a bad a$$ mitsu eclipse... LMAO :willy: arty:
> P.S. dont do it tho .. it ruins the whole GTO is a GTO look tho ... :willy:
> 
> By the way car looks great man...


It's all good :cheers What makes the goat a sleeper is the fact that there aren't many of them out there compared to the Stang, Vettes, etc. Therefore when people finally see one they have no idea what the car is let alone what size engine is in it. I've had people pull on the side of me and ask "What type of car is that" when there's a pretty noticeable badge that says "GTO" on the fender. So there really isn't a need to add a different hood, body kits or some whack ass graphic that covers 80% of the car. All it takes is subtle changes.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

6Q,
what i ended up doing on an afternoon when I was a little bored was fill the holes with marine tex epoxy (i didnt have bondo). I shot the holes with some dupli color primer and the duplicolor silver i used on the plugs. not a professional job by far, the holes are not smooth, and the paint is not a near perfect match. but the car is leased (smartbuy'd) and i have to put the factory spoiler back on in december 07. hot rod lincoln had his professionally filled.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Tom said:


> 6Q,
> what i ended up doing on an afternoon when I was a little bored was fill the holes with marine tex epoxy (i didnt have bondo). I shot the holes with some dupli color primer and the duplicolor silver i used on the plugs. not a professional job by far, the holes are not smooth, and the paint is not a near perfect match. but the car is leased (smartbuy'd) and i have to put the factory spoiler back on in december 07. hot rod lincoln had his professionally filled.


I'm thinking about filling the holes when I have a ding on the passenger side repaired. Also, since the paint job isn't to great I may have it redone as well. So I figure I'll do everything at the same time. When, I have no idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Tom said:


> 6Q,
> what i ended up doing on an afternoon when I was a little bored was fill the holes with marine tex epoxy (i didnt have bondo). I shot the holes with some dupli color primer and the duplicolor silver i used on the plugs. not a professional job by far, the holes are not smooth, and the paint is not a near perfect match. but the car is leased (smartbuy'd) and i have to put the factory spoiler back on in december 07. hot rod lincoln had his professionally filled.


OMG OMG oMG I LOVE YER CAR PIC MAN !!!!! THE JUDGE !!! rules all "king of the road" IMO... :willy: arty:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Vedli said:


> OMG OMG oMG I LOVE YER CAR PIC MAN !!!!! THE JUDGE !!! rules all "king of the road" IMO... :willy: arty:


my red 68 firebird 350 convertible is for sale.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

just pulled my spoiler..love the look !!!.. hate the stupid plugs...looks like a trip to the body shop...they ought to be able to hoover 300.00 out of my pockets!!! :cheers


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*$300?*

I was quoted like 4-$500 when I went to the local bodyshops to have a spoiler delete done. As it happened, a lady hit my car so I had the chance to get some stuff done for just the added labor cost. 
If you've looked @ my pix gallery lately, you can see a Barbados '04 sans spoiler and all but the side badges. I will probably get the turn signals and put them in to cover the holes so I can get rid of them too. Now if I can just get a grill set-up without the lettering. I'll have a real sleeper. muah ha ha ha. :cool 
Maximental


----------

